# Fazua Bluetooth connection



## Mark68 (14 Mar 2021)

Hi,

Ok so I tried updating my Rider battery app as suggested on the app. All was going well till the update just stopped. I left it for ages, but the progress bar just stuck so I switched off and restarted the update.. Same problem again. I gave up then thinking I will have a crack a bit later. 
Anyway I switched my bike on ( a Focus Paralane 2 with Fazua evation I believe ) opened the app and now it won't connect to my bike. I have uninstalled the app several times and tried re paring, but still no luck. I have plugged the battery to my pc and updated the battery, did a diagnostics check and all seems to be ok. So now I am really confused why I can't connect to my phone.

Any suggestions welcome thanks. Oh I have tried contacting tech support, but am still waiting for a reply.


----------



## richtea (14 Mar 2021)

Bluetooth is a royal pain.
Did you actively select 'forget' the old connection info in your phone Bluetooth settings?
You might even want to 'switch it off and on again' - the phone, that is, after doing 'forget', and then do the fresh attempt.
And stand in a bucket to get the best earth. No. Just kidding.


----------



## rosills (22 Jun 2021)

Has anyone found a fix for this - just bought the bike from Halfords, seems good but wont connect. I am not going to spend another day trying to do this! Luckily Halfords will give me a full refund (or so they promised!)


----------



## theboxers (22 Jun 2021)

rosills said:


> Has anyone found a fix for this - just bought the bike from Halfords, seems good but wont connect. I am not going to spend another day trying to do this! Luckily Halfords will give me a full refund (or so they promised!)


The original boxy Bx bar controller is not BT capable, I know, I have one. There was a post on Fazua's website about which units worked and didn't


----------



## gzoom (22 Jun 2021)

A new Boardman should have a compatible remote, this is mine its about 18 months old now and connects fine.






You do need to make sure the battery software is uptodate first, and the software update for the remote which is done via the phone app (just to confuse people) runs best on an Apple phone. Though the latest firmware I was able to install using my Samsung running the latest version of Android.

https://fazua.com/en/support/help-center/ride-50-firmware/update-firmware/

To make it even more confusing there is now TWO phone apps, the original Rider app, now one called Fazua. With the new Fazua app + all the latest battery + remote firmware you can 'push' assistance profiles to the bike without connecting via the USB cable. I have a feeling the Rider app will be dropped soon.


----------

